# Test came back at 190ng/dl....



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 2, 2014)

So some of the original site members will remember me, haven't been on in awhile. 

About a month ago I decided to go in and talk to my doc about having low t, he ordered up the blood tests. Came back with my tsh at 8.5 and my test was 190. He didn't check free test. 

He immediately put me on 50mcg of levothyroxin and that picked me up immediately, but still wasn't feeling great, obviously. He wrote me a script for test cyp, 100mg every two weeks....fail. 

Planning on calling him tomorrow and discussing why that's a bad idea given the half life of cyp. The worst part is I had already started working with a clinic, but since I got the script filled I have to wait until this is used per his orders to actually begin filling thru them. 

Anyway, just checking in to say hi to the old timers and actually start a thread up in here haha.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 2, 2014)

always good to have guys return from long absences, welcome back HC! just tell the doc u want it 100 mlg ew, and split into 2 doses...see what he says?

gl man!


----------



## Joliver (Jun 2, 2014)

Your sig may be outdated.  Welcome back wayward son...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 2, 2014)

Good catch joliver, changed that up.

Forgot to mention, I have enough test cyp sitting around to double his prescribed dose until I can start using the clinic.  This is my first time using pharma grade, holy crap what a difference!


----------



## snake (Jun 2, 2014)

HollyWoodCole,

I'm one of the newer guys here so I can't welcome you back, but it's nice to have you here!

Here's what I think; take it for what its worth. First off, I'm no doctor but 100 mg Test Cyp every 2 weeks never seems to work. Shoot, I felt worse than before I started. Maybe tanking your TT would be a better idea. Doctors need numbers, give him/her some low ones. Then the doc will up you to every week or better yet, 150 mg. per week.

Ow, this is a balancing act but don't look like you know more than the doctor. Do the "Ask the right questions" to lead them down the path you want them to travel. Doc's seldom test FT, they will do it if you ask but that may come more into play when you get that TT up to 800. ;-)


----------



## noteven (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi everyone.  I am new here and I am chiming in because I just got my 1st shot today.  Leg is a little sore, LOL!  Anyway the Doc said my free test was 2.  Does that make any since to you guys.  He said he wants the free up to about 25 or 30.  My total was 525.  BTW I am 66 1/2 yo.  5'7". 146lbs with 7% bf.  I was looking into this for the anti aging benefits.  You can catch my work outs on youtube at wishbone103 and you can see I have managed to stay in shape since 14 without taking anything.  It is good to find a website where people can share their experiences.  I am anxious to see what the results are going to be over the next few months.  My motto is to stay as strong as I can as long as I can.  Oh yeah ... the dose is 100 ml per week.   Oh one other thing - Looks like it is going to cost me about $150/mo...is that about right?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't get the rationale for every two week dosing with trt so yea fail there. Also fail on the dose. Doubt that will get you to the sweet spot. 200/week of rx trt for me is nice. Ive not noticed a difference between the rx test and the ugl test ive had but have always felt pretty confident with my sources......this has played out in the labs too. Fact is most MD's don't know a whole hell of a lot when it comes to androgen replacement. Better put most don't know jack shit unless they have a specific interest in this area. It is an area that is lacking in medical education all around.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 6, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> I don't get the rationale for every two week dosing with trt so yea fail there. Also fail on the dose. Doubt that will get you to the sweet spot. 200/week of rx trt for me is nice. Ive not noticed a difference between the rx test and the ugl test ive had but have always felt pretty confident with my sources......this has played out in the labs too. Fact is most MD's don't know a whole hell of a lot when it comes to androgen replacement. Better put most don't know jack shit unless they have a specific interest in this area. It is an area that is lacking in medical education all around.


Yeah me either Nate, can't understand the logic (or lack thereof) of prescribing something with an 8 day half life every 2 weeks.  I doubled what he prescribed (100mg/wk) and I'm feeling a hell of a lot better than before.


----------

